# Gluten-free baking without rice flour or quinoa flour



## Katc8910 (Dec 17, 2008)

In light of all the information about arsenic in rice, I am looking for a gluten-free baking cookbook that does not use rice flour as an ingredient. I am finding that just replacing rice flour with another kind does not always produce the same results and am looking for rice-flour-free baking recipes. Also cannot use quinoa flour.

Thank you!


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

You might look for cookbooks that primarily focus on using almond and/or coconut flours. I'm looking forward to the Wheat Belly Cookbook, scheduled to publish late next month. By the author of Wheat Belly. He includes several recipes at the end of WB. And is clear throughout of his opinion that the various replacement starches and flours from potato and rice, etc are not healthy.

Not trying to promote WB or the cookbook -- just offering a resource that might be useful. (And I haven't seen the cookbook yet...so I'm just guessing....)


----------



## Katc8910 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the WB book, but I'll definitely check it out. We already use almond and coconut flours, but I need some new recipes! Thanks for the book suggestion.


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mary3mama*
> 
> You might look for cookbooks that primarily focus on using almond and/or coconut flours. I'm looking forward to the Wheat Belly Cookbook, scheduled to publish late next month. By the author of Wheat Belly. He includes several recipes at the end of WB. And is clear throughout of his opinion that the various replacement starches and flours from potato and rice, etc are not healthy.
> Not trying to promote WB or the cookbook -- just offering a resource that might be useful. (And I haven't seen the cookbook yet...so I'm just guessing....)


I just ordered Wheat Belly. I can't wait to read it.

Do you have any idea which products he DOES think are good replacement starches?


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry -- didn't get notice of a reply.....

Coconut and almond flours.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I've been using a lot of buckwheat flour lately. Have you tried that yet? Usually get good results. I use corn flour, too, and like it.

Also, I've used gf oats/oat flour... but I know they are "iffy" for some people.

I don't do rice or quinoa either and the nut and coconut flours don't usually appeal to me. The only exception is one recipe for almond cookies, but I rarely make it... save it for special occassions.

gl

hth


----------



## Katc8910 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love buckwheat! We use it for pancakes and recently I made muffins with it. The challenge for me is to make things that are not too dry and crumbly.


----------



## Mittsy (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorghum. I found brown rice and sorghum to be practically interchangeable, except that sorghum doesn't have the after taste when you use too much.

ETA: Most brands of sorghum flour contain corn in them, so you will need to watch out if you are sensitive to corn.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I love buckwheat! We use it for pancakes and recently I made muffins with it. The challenge for me is to make things that are not too dry and crumbly.

I have found that recipes that use fruit... like bananas or applesauce... come out the best! Others are ok, but, I think the fruit keeps it moist. Also, I don't use eggs or any 'gum' powders, either.

hth


----------



## kaybee (Apr 30, 2003)

Carol Fenster's GF flour mix (what most of her recipes are based on) has sorghum flour, tapioca flour, and potato starch in it. Some recipes do have rice flour, but it's not the base flour - you could probably substitute something else in there. We rely pretty heavily on some of her recipes (pizza crust, etc.).


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i like mixing my own flours so i would say instead of going for a mix - create a mix yourself and go for it.

which rice flour did you use? white is more sticky than brown (btw all the arsenic is mostly around brown rice).

so for the stickiness i'd substitute with starch - potato or tapioca.

i also use millet flour but sometimes that's hard to find.

also i use bean flours too - chick pea and fava bean flour

http://glutenfreegirl.com/how-to-make-a-gluten-free-all-purpose-flour-mix/

i am still learning about this as i experiment with water absorbency, starchiness, stickiness and fat. i stay away mostly from nut flour due to the cost.


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arrowhead Mills has many different flours. My son used to love millet bread. Try natural food stores. They are more likely to special order things, like flour.


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

I like oat flour and prefer its texture to rice. If you are GF like we are, it needs to come from GF oats; I found a steal on some big bags of GF rolled oats and use the "grind" setting on my blender to make it myself. I've actually used the oat flour all by itself in place of a flour blend and liked it. YMMV. Good luck!


----------



## flightgoddess (Mar 4, 2009)

I ditto the sourghum potatostarch mixture for most basic things, like pancakes, muffins, cookies.

Doing bread with yeast or pizza crust and fiddly stuff like that you need to be more specific with recipies and types of flours.


----------

